# I could not imagine the world without the Italian cinema



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Sadly, there exist soundtrack customers who have no knowledge of - or interest in - music from Italian language cinema.
For them, their world is without Italian cinema simply because such is not within the scopes of their radars.

And there's so much more in the sphere of Italian film music than just Ennio Morricone's works.

To paraphrase the OP, I could not imagine my music collection without Italian soundtracks.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Victorio De Sica is a favourite of mine. Bicycle Thief, Umberto D, and the underrated Miracle in Milan.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

BIG thumbs up for "Bicycle Thieves":tiphat:


----------



## dsosin (Nov 23, 2018)

Early Italian cinema has some wonderful surprises, like CENERE and ASSUNTA SPINA..anyone know these? I have scored many, many old films, including these and beautiful old shorts from Venezia.


----------

